# Happy day for OGSDR



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have been looking high and low for an off site adoption location that will work for our dogs. I hated the thought of the pet stores due to the overstimultion aspect. I dreaded the thought of having to keep everyone leashed and worried about controlling the herd.

Today we got a thumbs up for using a very nice doggy day care. They are not open on Sundays, and we can use the center all day.
The best part is that the owner is not going to charge us!!!!!

We will have adoptions in the morning, and in the afternoon we will be starting our rescue training program. I am so excited. We are going to share the adoption time with my Pit Rescue friend. It will be nice that the dogs will be able to play, and free roam when folks are observing them. I have been allowing people over to the house, but that really makes me nervous. So... Yeah for us!!

Anyone that lives in Washington County, or in any of the surrounding Counties, we are looking for volunteers to help over see the dogs : )


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally some much-needed good news in the world of rescue! How wonderful that the owners of the doggy day care are letting you use their facility free of charge. Thank you for the work that you do with these dogs.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh Paula that is just fabulous news! We are very happy to hear your good fortune!

May your adoption rate go through the roof my friend!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you Lea.

I am really hoping that a dog like Hella, (that I have had for over a year), might just have someone see her, and fall in love. 

I think it will help for the senoir dogs as well. To read about an older dog puts an image in a person head. To see them running and playing, being the darlings they are is another story.

I adopted out my lifer senior just because I brought him along on a meet for another dog. The guy asked if he could take the dog for a walk, "since he was there". After the walk the guy could not live with out him. I was shocked and almost didn't want him to go as I had not prepared myself emotionally for it. They are now a match made in heaven. He goes to schools and does frisbee demos, and other wonderful things.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations Paula!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is wonderful Paula!!!!!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

And now you know that we will all want to see some photos from your adoption event. 

I agree with you 110% about the fact that when folks see them in person (or should that be furson) (or dogson) they stand a much better chance of capturing someone's heart.

Back in 2003, when I lost two of my own dogs in two weeks, I pulled this pitiful little soul out the shelter as a tribute to the two dogs I had just lost. She was old as dirt, cloudy eyes, limped pretty badly and had a horrible respiratory infection. The lady at the front desk of the shelter thought that I had lost my mind (which I had!). I decided to call her Maggie and thought that she would live her remaining years with me. Took ole Maggie along for a ride when I was doing a home visit for an older couple. I thought for sure they would want to adopt the beautiful young male that I was also fostering. The old guy got down on the floor with Maggie and she started licking his head. He told her that he figured that she was about the same age in dog years that he was in people years and that she could just stay with him. He adopted her and she stuck around for THREE years! He has since adopted another dog from us after Maggie passed.

So, the old-timers do get adopted if we can just get folks to meet them. 

We will have all paws, fingers, and toes crossed for Paula's upcoming adoption events. Goooooooo Oregon!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Lea, your wonderful story about Maggie brought tears to my eyes...

Paula - congrats!! I think them being in that kind of environment where they're running and playing - it gives potential adopters a completely different perspective. How nice of the doggy day care owner to let you use the facility. What a difference it will make. And yes - we MUST have pics of your adoption events. Good luck!!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Our first day will be Sunday, Feb 15. I am so excited!!
Another perk for us is that the facility has a full grooming station and Shaun has offered it to us if we want to do a fund raiser doggie wash. This guy is SOOOOO nice. I met him when I worked at the shelter through my Pit Rescue friend. He has also been very helpful to the Pit Rescue. If you pay for one of your dogs to attend the Day Care, all of your fosters can go for free. 

He also has a photography studio, and does T-shirt graphics.
We do not have any formal shirts so we are working on a design.
Anyone want to submit Ideas??

So far 2009 is a keeper : )


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

How cool is that? It sounds like things just keep getting better.

If I remember correctly, there are some talented artists on this board. I bet if you post a note under the chat section, you might get some offers.

Also, Chris (Historian on here) is very talented. She did an amazing drawing of our logo dog, Sable. When I gave the picture to Sable's adopted parents, they started crying!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up : )


----------



## dutchbahama (Feb 3, 2009)

Well this is an amazing coincidence! Hi Paula, this is Robbie who will be meeting you tomorrow with the GSD we found! I registered on here a couple of days go to check the lost and found (I am a member of a greyhound message board, Greytalk, and if one of my greyhounds went missing it would be one of the first places I would turn for help.) So, having a bit of a sleepless night, I logged on to check the lost and found one more time, then headed into the rescue section and saw oregon and here you are! I am really glad you are getting such a great facility to use for your events. Sounds fabulous. You are going to love this big guy (I have been calling him "Moose") He is a real sweetie. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

You need some sleep. 
I look forward to meeting you and Moose today.
I will well you at 1:00 : )


----------

